# What is "Abecedario" ?



## Carol (Jan 3, 2007)

An FMA term I keep bumping in to is Abecedario.  I've seen some glossaries refer to them as the ABCs (the Basics).

Is there more to the word than just a simple referral to the basics?  

Do different systems incorporate Abecedario in different ways?  

Curious as to what you all have seen, and incorporate, in your training.

Thanks!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 3, 2007)

It's been awhile for me, but, I remember hearing the term, and seeing it done as a strike with a fanning motion. It could be another term, as I've said, it's been awhile. However, i'm pretty sure that was it. I think it's in one of my books at home too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> It's been awhile for me, but, I remember hearing the term, and seeing it done as a strike with a fanning motion. It could be another term, as I've said, it's been awhile. However, i'm pretty sure that was it. I think it's in one of my books at home too.


 
The term you are thinking of is abinico or abiniko.  That is the term referring to fanning motions with the cane.

Abecedario is more the A,B,C's or a particular system of FMA.  Take this post on Balintawaks A,B,C's as an example on MartialTalk by Rich Parsons.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32485


----------



## Epa (Jan 3, 2007)

Definitions I've seen: 

In Pekiti Tirsia (as I was shown by Tim Waid), it refers to 12 angles of attack and their associated targets. It's the first method in the Doce Methodos and the beginning of a lot of the striking skills. I've been told that there are 12 methods for striking on the 12 angles (stick in earth grip, stick in bayonet grip, striking with the punyo...). So it seems focused on striking. 

In John Lacoste's system the Abecedario Contradas were the basic 12 counters to each angle of the 12 angles of attack. This gives 144 basic movements that form the foundation of the art. 

The way Guro Dan teaches explains Abecedario, he doesn't refer to Lacoste's 144 counters. Instead, he refers to it more as a training method where one person is a feeder and the other is the receiver practicing the technique. He equates it with batting practice. 

I think Ted Buot's Balintawak lineage also uses the term Abecedario to refer to a drill where the teacher strikes 1 - 12 in order feeding the punyo and the student blocks and counter strikes. If I'm wrong, Rich can correct me.

I'm sure other styles use it too, but the short answer to your question is that it means whatever the teacher wants it to mean. Usually it refers to some kind of basic, whatever that may be for a given system. 

Hope that makes sense, 
Eric


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 3, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The term you are thinking of is abinico or abiniko. That is the term referring to fanning motions with the cane.
> 
> Abecedario is more the A,B,C's or a particular system of FMA. Take this post on Balintawaks A,B,C's as an example on MartialTalk by Rich Parsons.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32485


 

That was it! Thanks Brian! Sorry Carol, maybe senility is starting to catch up with me-LOL, or, maybe, I should just go to sleep.


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2007)

No worries, HS!  Its good to have more people in the discussion.  We can all learn together


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> That was it! Thanks Brian! Sorry Carol, maybe senility is starting to catch up with me-LOL, or, maybe, I should just go to sleep.


 
Hey I am just glad I was able to help a bit. (makes me feel somewhat useful)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

Epa said:


> . . .
> 
> I think Ted Buot's Balintawak lineage also uses the term Abecedario to refer to a drill where the teacher strikes 1 - 12 in order feeding the punyo and the student blocks and counter strikes. If I'm wrong, Rich can correct me.
> 
> ...



It does make sense,

Abecedario also includes the holding of the cane. The proper weight during striking, the basic footwork. In general it is all the little basics taught in the beginning. 

Thank you Eric

Rich


----------

